# Is this hot water tank connected correctly ?



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

The heater elements that is?

My mum has just moved into a new flat , this is here tank

The day immersion heater element is the BOTTOM one and the night time economy 7 one is the top. My tank has them connected the other way around


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

The e7 element is the bottom one, Giving you a full tank of hot water on the cheaper rate.The top on is to boost up the temperature as the tank is running low on heat.


----------

